# Combined layout question



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

I am in the process of building my first DCC layout, but I also want to run a second loop inside the main line that will be DC(analog) to run a Santa Fe passenger line. my question is I need for the DC line to cross the DCC line in 2 places. I dont have the space to elevate the DC track over the DCC.
Can I use 90 degree crossings to accomplish this? 

Thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big4,

I don't run N (or DCC, for that matter), but those crossing must have insulated rails in way of the crossing, right? I.e., north-south rails aren't electrically connected to east-west rails. If that's the case, I wouldn't see a problem with what you're proposing.

You'll want people much smarter than me to chime in here, though!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

TJs got it...as long as the lines don't electrically connect in any way---including inadvertently by loco and car wheels---, you're good.


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks fellas!


----------

